# PIP Size



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Now that Football and Baseball are going on, I started using the PIP feature again.
It would be very nice if when in quadrant mode, the size of the PIP could be changed.
Quarter screen is too big. More like 1/8 screen.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree. It's too big as is,


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How about giving us a PIP toggle first, or a compromise, move PIP to the far left of the info banner, then give us a size control?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If they had thought to have dedicated PIP buttons this might be practical. As difficult as PIP is to get in an out of, I'm guessing it just isn't justifiable to add another level of complexity.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If they had thought to have dedicated PIP buttons this might be practical. As difficult as PIP is to get in an out of, I'm guessing it just isn't justifiable to add another level of complexity.


Know this from experience? Personally I don't find it that big a deal. It doesn't take much to get there for me. Would I like a toggle sure but its no necessary to use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> If they had thought to have dedicated PIP buttons this might be practical. As difficult as PIP is to get in an out of, I'm guessing it just isn't justifiable to add another level of complexity.


Pressing a button 8 times is difficult? Inconvenient? Maybe, but not difficult.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Personally, I love the side by side for football games. My Genie is connected to an 82" TV. So, both sides are pretty big.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> Personally, I love the side by side for football games. My Genie is connected to an 82" TV. So, both sides are pretty big.


For me, the problem is not the absolute size (which certainly does increase with the size of the tv), but the amount of action it takes away from the main screen. That's why I would like it smaller (or, even better, the option to make it smaller), so that it doesn't obscure so much of your view of the main game you're watching.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

For $129 + $49 install, the clever football fan could have a 2nd receiver and 2nd tv in the same room/mancave..$99 for HD receiver + $30 for 5 months of service (Sept to Jan/Feb) + install..true, it only works with a 2nd tv, but it does begin the new route to having your own sports bar..just an idea. 

-=K=-


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yet, if you simply record several games at once, switching between or among them is easy; you get full screen and won't miss something on the other split screen because you're absorbed in the other play.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree that I'd love a PIP toggle. I don't use it now because it lacks that. Making the 2nd picture smaller would also be great!


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I got my PIP to work (HR34) but I how do I toggle between screens for the sound?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Toggle between screens with the Down button, same as DoublePlay.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

shendley said:


> For me, the problem is not the absolute size (which certainly does increase with the size of the tv), but the amount of action it takes away from the main screen. That's why I would like it smaller (or, even better, the option to make it smaller), so that it doesn't obscure so much of your view of the main game you're watching.


That's why I like side by side. The second program doesn't block any of the content of the the primary program. However both pictures are much smaller. With my TV, it's like watching a 42" TV right next to a 36" TV (sizes are approximate). It's perfect for watching 2 football games.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, I just re-read your post and realized I missed your point. I may have to try the side by side the next time there's a couple of games I'm interested in seeing. But my television, while big, is not quite as bit as yours, so I may not find it as satisfying. Guess it's time to get a bigger television!



Bill Broderick said:


> That's why I like side by side. The second program doesn't block any of the content of the the primary program. However both pictures are much smaller. With my TV, it's like watching a 42" TV right next to a 36" TV (sizes are approximate). It's perfect for watching 2 football games.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Regardless of the size of your display, the side by side should be too small, assuming your sitting the correct distance from your display to begin with.

I use side by side on my 126" display, and it still seems small from 14' away.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Another way to look at this issue is that we may want a PIP view that serves as a small monitor. Use Case: I want to be able to primarily watch my local football game, while monitoring the Red Zone Channel in the corner of the screen. When my game goes to commercial I switch to the RZC (down arrow), when I can see my game is back from commercial, I switch back (down arrow).

Also important, with one simple command I want to toggle that PIP view on and off!

That's what I REALLY want! :hair: :righton: :welcome:


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Should be an on-off switch in the banner menu for PIP. When ON, the red button becomes the PIP display on/off switch. HOLD red button for scores.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

itzme said:


> Another way to look at this issue is that we may want a PIP view that serves as a small monitor. Use Case: I want to be able to primarily watch my local football game, while monitoring the Red Zone Channel in the corner of the screen. When my game goes to commercial I switch to the RZC (down arrow), when I can see my game is back from commercial, I switch back (down arrow).
> 
> Also important, with one simple command I want to toggle that PIP view on and off!
> 
> That's what I REALLY want! :hair: :righton: :welcome:


Exactly :righton: :righton: :righton:


----------

